# 51.80 lb flathead at Ebro



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

How about this Choctawhatchee River flathead caught a couple of nights ago! Don't know the details but was told it was weighed by FWC.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Sure wish I had been the one to catch it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sure don't look that heavy, of course im used to viewing pics from all the expert long armers on here............me included!!
What is that cord in his mouth? you don't think he ate a whole trot line all the way back up to the cotton tie cord do you???


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a hoss for sure!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Biggun fer sure!!! Fishers may have not had a big enough live well and hung it over the side to keep it alive.??.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like a stringer to me.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Sure don't look that heavy, of course im used to viewing pics from all the expert long armers on here............me included!!
> What is that cord in his mouth? you don't think he ate a whole trot line all the way back up to the cotton tie cord do you???


Probably going to string him up like a deer and skin him out, bout the only way to clean one that size.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Set line or rod/ reel?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> Set line or rod/ reel?


Don't know any details but those concrete columns are under the bridge on Hwy 20.....but people park there after launching on the sandy shore. I know folks do catch big cats under the bridge but don't know where this one was caught or how. People also fish at night from shore. 
Photos are not very good in order to get a perspective on size.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a dandy! Hopefully Cathunter will have details.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's hard to kill them things. Back in the 90's when I fished for them i'd catch one in the morning and it would still be alive around dark in the winter (6-6:30).


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice one! There have been some big ones caught lately


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice flathead there


----------

